
JSONView Chrome extension contains a serious security vulnerability - bmccormack
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhfefbnpoihckbnefhakgolnmc?hl=en
======
bmccormack
I was surprised that the JSONView Chrome extension wasn't working when I
opened a tab with JSON that didn't get reformatted. When I checked
chrome://extensions/, there was a note: "This extension contains a serious
security vulnerability." The extension had been automatically disabled in
Chrome.

When I googled the extension, opening the extension's page in the Chrome store
returned a 404. I haven't been able to get more information about what the
vulnerability is.

